# Iron Strength



## ironman512 (May 31, 2006)

Hey guys this is a journal im makin to keep track of my progress and strenght gians. I've been outa the game for 3 months my lowerbody lifts droped about 100 pounds so im tryin to build up some strenght in the big 3.
My Stats:
6 ft
215 pounds
Bench-225
squat-205x6
deadlift-275x3
BF- mid 20's

My Workout

Monday:
Bench Press 5x3
Cable Rows 4x8
Flat dumbell Press 4x6
Dips 4x6

Wensday:
Squats 6x3
leg curls 4x8
leg extensions 4x8
seated calf raises 3x8

Friday:
Close-grip bench 3x10
Incline bench 3x10
DB front shoudlder raises 3x10
DB shoulder press 3x8
Skull Crushers 3x8

Saturday:
Deadlift 4x6
leg curls 4x10
lunges 4x8
lat pulldowns 4x8
seated calfs 4x5

Supps:
whey isolate
pure l-gluatimes
animal pack


----------



## ironman512 (Jun 8, 2006)

yesturday was my leg day and with the squats i changed to from a wide powerliftin stance to a closer stance because i felt that i would be able to go lower and hit the quads harder. i did 
sqats 6x3 185
deads 3x5 205
seated calf raises 3x 8 100
med ball abb throws 2x50 10pound ball

i felt pretty good today but my glutes n hams r rockin me


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

You are doing 25 sets of upper body push movements a week and only 8 sets of upper body pull movements. I would balance those out ASAP.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> You are doing 25 sets of *upper body push movements* a week and only 8 sets of *upper body push movements*. I would balance those out ASAP.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

>



lawl, oops!

editted!


----------



## Seanp156 (Jun 8, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> lawl, oops!
> 
> editted!



pwn3d !


----------



## ironman512 (Jun 11, 2006)

so how bout on monday i add 4x8 dumbell rows or bent over rows then on friday i remove on of the shoulde exercsises and thrown in the lat pulldowns from saturday to friday and add 3x8 rows


----------



## fufu (Jun 11, 2006)

ironman512 said:
			
		

> so how bout on monday i add 4x8 dumbell rows or bent over rows then on friday i remove on of the shoulde exercsises and thrown in the lat pulldowns from saturday to friday and add 3x8 rows



You can basically play around with it however you like but I would try to have to same amount of pull sets per push. According to Cowpimp you might want to have more pull sets than push.


----------

